# "The Snow is Melting!"



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Still snowing here in Göteborg, Sweden, but sometimes there is the illusion of melting...

"The Snow is Melting!"

Have a look at all my piano music at
http://www.andrevanharen.com/forpiano.htm

best wishes from snowy Göteborg, Sweden!

André


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Youll be glad to know that it has finally stopped snowing here in the Netherlands


----------

